# P2187????



## chasmwish (Jan 25, 2011)

Greetings.
2004 Beetle
BEV 2.0 liter
6 spd auto
Check engine light. Code: P2187?. Vehicle runs and starts normally. Quick check shows 
no noticable vacuum leaks. Clearing code and restating will trip light at around 185 degrees F. and low rpm about 20 mph road speed.
Any ideas, common failures or direction I can follow???

Thanks
Chuck


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

18619/P2187/008583 - Bank 1; System too Lean at Idle
Possible Causes

* Injectors leak/blocked
* Air Intake Leak (after MAF)
* Exhaust Leak

Possible Solutions

* Check Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70)
* Check Injector(s)
* Check Fuel Pump
* Check Activated Charcoal Filter (EVAP) System Solenoid Valve 1 (N80)


That's the info on that code. Though you said the car is running fine? With a MAF problem and the like, you should notice some differences in drivability I would imagine.


----------



## chasmwish (Jan 25, 2011)

*P2187???*

Thank you for your reply...........I will give it a check.

Chuck


----------

